# K-Crew 9-1-13 Bugs & big a$$ anchor



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Got out yesterday with Mark (K-Man) Scott (Firefishvideo) and Jeremy (Devildog) and we had a pretty good day.... went searching for bugs & stuff and it was fun.... found alot with eggs & Mark found a spiney w/eggs as well... Seas were 2 ft most of the day, vis was about 50' on the bottom & water temps in mid 70's.... Congrats go out as follows: Mark on 2 Spiney's, 1 slipper & 1 red grouper: Scott on 8 slippers including some massive ones : Jeremy on his first spiney ever + 3 slippers and I got 4 slippers and the M.O.A.A...... the mother of all anchors the mighty Fortress FX-55 and a wad of 5/8 chain.... if it wont fit on my 17' Tracker then it may go up for sale.... enjoy the photos....


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Nice catch! That is one heck of an anchor!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't think it will fit your Tracker. I think you are going to need a bigger boat.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Hahaha....I need the anchor fer my jon boat!!! Good finds!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

no woryz said:


> Got out yesterday with Mark (K-Man) Scott (Firefishvideo) and Jeremy (Devildog) and we had a pretty good day.... went searching for bugs & stuff and it was fun.... found alot with eggs & Mark found a spiney w/eggs as well... Seas were 2 ft most of the day, vis was about 50' on the bottom & water temps in mid 70's.... Congrats go out as follows: Mark on 2 Spiney's, 1 slipper & 1 red grouper: Scott on 8 slippers including some massive ones : Jeremy on his first spiney ever + 3 slippers and I got 4 slippers and the M.O.A.A...... the mother of all anchors the mighty Fortress FX-55 and a wad of 5/8 chain.... if it wont fit on my 17' Tracker then it may go up for sale.... enjoy the photos....


Screw a mailbox to it and put it out by the road as your new mailbox


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Awesome haul! I see you guys gave the lionfish a reprieve yesterday.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

yeah millertime..... saving them up for the tourney..... gonna give it a go for some $$ in a few weeks....


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Take that fortress apart clean it up and straighten any bent areas and put it on e bay.... big bucks there.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Will do Ron....... slight bends in the posts.......

thank you sir....


----------



## SPRNFSH19 (Dec 19, 2011)

Nice going! What's the method for spiney's? Can you grab them like the shovel nose?


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

nice work all the way around.
+++ on that anchor; worth some $$$.


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

SPRNFSH19 said:


> Nice going! What's the method for spiney's? Can you grab them like the shovel nose?


You can grab them the same way, just have a good pair of gloves on or you'll find out why the get the name spiny! Hold on tight!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice haul guys!
I don't know if my bag would lift an anchor like that, but I wouldn't surface w/o trying?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Very nice catch. 

And the size of that anchor...DANG! Must have been a bear to bring up.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

It was a little bit of work clearing the anchor & chain but one I got my 100lb carter hooked up to it, off it went on the express elevator up...... normal 50lb bag would have never gotten it up....


----------



## Plattinum (Sep 16, 2010)

Nice haul all around. Don't mean to sound stupid, but what is a 100lb Carter? I am assuming a brand of lift bag?


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Plattinum said:


> Nice haul all around. Don't mean to sound stupid, but what is a 100lb Carter? I am assuming a brand of lift bag?


Yes sir it is, trying not to sound like a commercial but here is the best explanation i have.....its just more heavy duty than the standard bag which allows twice the lift in just a little bit bigger bag......however the standard 50lb bag you get get at MBT could raise 99% of anything you wish.....got this one there but it was a special order item.... I have the cb-100 open bottom.


http://www.carterbag.com/home.html


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Double post


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

lol... the bag to keep that anchor in is $130 on Ebay. Btw, Fortress has a lifetime warranty on parts.

http://www.ebay.com/bhp/fortress-fx55

Fortress anchor warranty: 

http://www.fortressanchors.com/warranty


----------

